# toltrazuril dosage



## buckrun

I am going to use this drug for cocci prevention this year but I have found differing recommendations about dosage for prevention. Perhaps people writing about it are confusing treatment dosages with prevention but I have seen from 1cc per 5 pounds to 1 cc per 15 pounds. Does anyone with experience using this have a solid recommendation on prevention dosage backed up by fecal samples?
Thank you
Lee

http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-200ml-p-29.html


----------



## Anita Martin

I sure hope someone can give the correct dosage because I want to use this also this year, especially later as the kids get bigger and higher dosages of corid or dimethox need to be given.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Have you searched on here, I know I forwarded all the chat I had with a guy using it on his goats from Nubian Talk, at least 2 years ago. Vicki


----------



## nikita

Am also thinking of using Baycox this year. Wouldn't the dosage be per cc/lb the same as listed for sheep or cattle. It is kind of pricey, though. Has anyone found a better price or smaller bottle.


----------



## birdiegirl

Everything I have found online points to a dosage of 1cc/5 pounds. I have been using it this year on my kids and I have been pleased. A recent fecal showed no oocysts on the slide. The studies that I read state that resistance to cocci will occur even with treatment, in comparison to dimethox, which does not kill all life cycles but keeps numbers at a low level. 
I breed mini dachshunds, and I also use this for my puppies. I am extremely happy with it and have not had any issues with coccidia this year.


----------



## NorthOf49

Is it drenched or injected?


----------



## birdiegirl

It is drenched. I could have added it to their milk bottle, but I just drew it up in a syringe and gave it orally. Added a few cc's of tasty snow cone syrup to make it more palatable. The kids took it well.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks Donna, do you use it preventively in your pups or do you fecal and then use it if you see cocci? Will you share your dosages for pups? We have never seen cocci in a litter before or in an adult fecal. Vicki


----------



## tlcnubians

The piglet dose (which is what I use for the goats) is 1 cc per 2.5 kilos, which converts to 1 cc per 5.5 lbs (1 kg = 2.20 lbs). Cost-wise it's about equal to a bottle of high-end antibiotics, such as NuFlor or Excenel. For us, one bottle lasts at least two years, and I've even given it to some of our mature does. Unfortunately, you cannot purchase it here in the States. I get mine from HorsePreRace in Canada. I believe you can also get it from Australia.


----------

